# Motor trifásico sin fuerza y pasado de vueltas.



## cryingwolf (Ene 17, 2012)

Buenos dias, les comento una situación que paso hoy a la mañana , en mi trabajo tenemos un montacargas chiquito, que sube hasta un 2do piso. creo que levanta hasta 400 kg , la cuestión es que lo subieron hasta el 2do piso y cargaron unos motores, una maquina de soldar y no se que otras cosas mas. Cuando le dieron marcha para abajo, se aceleró de una manera impresionante, bajó como 4 veces mas rápido que la velocidad normal y el motor arriba sonaba como una turbina jaja

Después del desastre y retos del jefe, me mandó a revisarlo,  después de arreglar los finales de carrera y los cables de acero, el motor gira.. pero no tiene fuerza , para bajar anda, arranca mas lento que de costumbre. y para subir no, el montacargas sin peso no sube, tenes que girar el eje del motor a mano y ahi arranca mas o menos , otra cosa, después del accidente, toda la estructura del elevador da corriente, no son los cables de finales de carrera, ya los revisé ¿ Que le puede haber pasado al motor?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 17, 2012)

Chau vieja!!!!!

lo excedieron!!!!!

pobre motorcito...aunque es raro que no tenga torque...o anda o no anda...o se quema o no se quema...

Peor no puede perder el torque de arranque...,mmmm


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2012)

Se quemó o falta alimentar uno de los campos, esto provoca el doble de velocidad pero mucho menos torque.

Olfatear motor (Olor a quemado) y revisar contactor


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 17, 2012)

Hola Amigo, debes mencionar que tipo de motor trifasico tienes. Debes desacoplarlo mecanicamente para probarlo, ademas si pertenece a un montacargas "puede de que disponga de freno a patines" acaso estaran accionados?. Tambien es imprescindible megarlo para descartar posibles fugas internas del mismo. Si el motor es del tipo a induccion, posee arranque estrella-triangulo?, y este ultimo evento no ocurre?.


----------



## radni (Ene 17, 2012)

Fijarse si no se centrifugaron las espiras del rotor y se abrieron.


----------



## cryingwolf (Ene 17, 2012)

la falla que hace es como cuando a los motores monofasicos les falla el capacitor.. similar.

freno mecanico tenia.. en una epoca. esta anulado hace mucho asi que no es. sospecho o que se le corto un bobinado de una fase.. o se centrifugo el bobinado y se hizo mierd.. 
me da la sensacion de eso porque si antes no tenia fugas.. justo despues de que gire mil da corriente?
o algun campo estara a tierra y por eso la perdida de potencia.
en fin. si o si hay que bajar el motor y ya es todo un tema ese.


----------



## Alfadeko (Ene 18, 2012)

El freno mecánico no puede estar anulado. Otra cosa es que sea externo, pero sino ya me dirás como hace para no caer cada vez que le quitas tensión y no está apoyado (a no ser que tenga una reductora irreversible, cosa que no te garantiza que no se caiga si tiene montado mucho peso)


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 18, 2012)

cryingwolf dijo:


> la falla que hace es como cuando a los motores monofasicos les falla el capacitor.. similar.
> freno mecanico tenia.. en una epoca. esta anulado hace mucho asi que no es. sospecho o que se le corto un bobinado de una fase.. o se centrifugo el bobinado y se hizo mierd..
> me da la sensacion de eso porque si antes no tenia fugas.. justo despues de que gire mil da corriente?
> o algun campo estara a tierra y por eso la perdida de potencia.
> en fin. si o si hay que bajar el motor y ya es todo un tema ese.


- Ya sea para arreglar el motor o cambiarlo igual tenés que sacarlo. Incluso si el problema estuviera en el reductor o el acople igual hay que desarmar y ver.
O pensabas arreglarlo astralmente?

- Averiguá que motor es, porque si hablás de "se centrifugo el bobinado" entonces no es un motor jaula de ardilla (lo que cabía esperar) sino uno de rotor bobinado, y en ese caso lo que se hizo bosta es el contactor que puentea los anillos.

- Si es un jaula de ardilla (como el 98% de los motores trifásicos) debería ser uno viejo con jaula remachada para que te haga ese efecto, es mas probable que sea el reductor, el acople o el embrague (si tiene).


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 18, 2012)

si, debe ser más mecánico que eléctrico...es lo que yo digo!

porque si fuera problema eléctrico o anda o no anda!

Debe ser el reductor! o a lo mejor los frenos


----------

